

Feedback, Please RE: techtrica.com - indiejade
http://www.techtrica.com/

======
indiejade
In a way, I feel like I'm throwing this to vultures, here. :) Originally,
wanted to use the domain for a fun word game type thing, but think this is
more appropriate for a domain name which just happens to be an anagram of the
word "architect".

Researched competition, and there's not much. There is

<http://www.architectsusa.com/>

which is hideous and seems to have been built sometime in 1997 or so, and also

<http://www.1800contractor.com/>

Which isn't very interactive.

So, last week and over the weekend (while hanging out at the hackerdojo open
house on Sun.) have I been working on this.

Please give feedback, constructive criticism, etc. I am aware that the "build"
portion of the site (techtrica.com/build) looks bad in GoogleChrome, but since
this is simple prototype for now, I'm not overly worried.

It has a decent revenue generation model. Pricing is somewhat arbitrary, but
reasonable, I think. Thanks.

------
yosho
check out <http://www.upworld.com>

i think they have a similar function as your site.

